# Hello Kids



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Im back over here to discuss the alty....more drama at the .net!!LOL


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OH THE DRAMA!!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

u know it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Where in the hell have you been? Havent seen the Hawkeye in more than half a year.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

sorry!!! lol


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

ive done alot in those months too!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

well?......


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

check out some pics and listed mods on the .net

http://www.nissantalk.com/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=530


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

No more Friday with Hardcore??!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

He's MIA.

The cars looking really good. You going for the headers?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben does a bear shit in the woods? 

LOL

Hows the spec V treatin u?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm about .4 seconds behind you in the 1/4... wait till I get past my warranty, and you'll need NOS.

BST baby.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

dont worry im going to bottle feed my baby too


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

howre you going to get past the obd2? youre going to run crazy-rich otherwise.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

What happened at .net?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy...Where's 12?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL willy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Buddy...Where's 12? *


If I get your drift, please don't invite that dude over here.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

well holly shito, welcome back Buddy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *well holly shito, welcome back Buddy *




Uh look who's talkin...


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeha Willy get Twelve  And whats wrong with the .net?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

dmonger said:


> *Yeha Willy get Twelve  And whats wrong with the .net? *


Hey..I saw he had a post over there yesterday...Was he not banned???


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah Mike banned him. Dunno what for though.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

his name was manned not his IP


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

^yes I know that. Willy did you see Twelve post something or someone from his IP?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

dmonger said:


> *^yes I know that. Willy did you see Twelve post something or someone from his IP? *


No he posted something, cause it was stupid ane he got yelled at. I do not remember where it was.


----------

